# Homemade paper tune stand



## Nevanevan (Jul 17, 2016)

Here is my paper tuning stand. Made one that is compatible with standard 8.5 x 11 sheets of paper vs the rolls of paper. I prefer to shoot white paper vs the thin brown stuff









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah, I have to remind myself to do this too.


----------



## Nevanevan (Jul 17, 2016)

Nevada-Smith said:


> Yeah, I have to remind myself to do this too.
> 
> View attachment 5597457


Haha, yeah my wife likes to make lists, truth be told she is the workout fiend

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Austing243 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thats perfect!


----------



## AirBaller (Feb 27, 2017)

I've made a couple of these. Yours is much cleaner!! Very nice!


----------



## SWGAShooter (Jan 22, 2017)

Good timing. I am about to try and make a stand myself. Yours looks very good and simple. Do you remember any measurements? Like the distance between the 90s and sweeps? Also is that 2" piping?


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice Stand, made one my self couple years ago, very similar to yours


----------



## rdary794 (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rut on 88 (Jul 9, 2016)

turned out pretty nice, gonna have to make myself one


----------



## Oldertractor (Jun 30, 2016)

I just built one myself


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

this is mine


----------



## Dirtbiker8844 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a metal yard sign like the Real Estate companies use for houses for sale. I just clip the paper to the frame and stand it in front of my target--


----------



## BillSchuh (Dec 17, 2015)

Lots of good ideas here. Thanks.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

I made one from aluminum rigid conduit the sparkies at work throw out. 3/4"telescopes inside 1" nicely. Welded coupling with a modified shaft collar. Adjusts from 4 ft to over 6 ft for my jolly giant friend to tune his bow with also. Weighs in at 4 pounds.













Sorry about the rotation of pic #1. Rotation thing has be baffled.

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------

